# Touchpad not configured properly [SOLVED]

## theluckymike

Hello everyone.

I'm fighting this issue for some time now. Everything runs really smooth on my gentoo system ( together with kde ). Only issue for now is touchpad. I can't turn it off. *it is working all the time * And I can't understand how to enable by synclient drivers so it could work properly. 

with root:

```
maikls@sweet ~ $ sudo synclient -l

No protocol specifiedcli

Failed to connect to X Server.
```

without root:

```
maikls@sweet ~ $ synclient -l

Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
```

One weird thing for me is that here it is listed as ps2 mouse not touchpad: (line 63 I guess)

http://bpaste.net/show/133892

and then some hw info:

```
maikls@sweet ~ $ sudo lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b5)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev b5)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 540M] (rev a1)

03:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)
```

Not sure what else information I should provide right now, please assist. Not really good with gentoo/linux troubleshooting, but I really want to manage my touchpad. THe besy way of curse would be that touchpad turns off automatically when mouse is plugged in, but in beginning I want to find a way how to manually disable it.

Thanks in advance.Last edited by theluckymike on Sat Jan 04, 2014 2:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## justin_brody

Do you know if you have an ALPS driver?  You can find out by typing

```

dmesg | grep -i alps

```

These sometimes have trouble getting recognized as synaptics touchpads (mine used to at least, but seems to have started magically working at some point).

There's more info on that here:  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics

----------

## theluckymike

'dmesg | grep -i alps' gives me nothing :(

I have installed xf86-input-synaptics

also in here:

```
maikls@sweet /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d $ ls

10-evdev.conf  50-synaptics.conf
```

this is how 10-evdec.conf looks:

http://bpaste.net/show/133899/

and if I unmark line 8 - 12 then my x fails to start :/

----------

## theluckymike

bumb I guess.

As I went back to win because of studies and applications I needed on WIN, now I want to go back to Gentoo. I did almost everything nice, but have same issue with touchpad. As I understand X sees is at normal mouse and thats why I can't turn it off. Main problem for me is that I dont understand at all how to fix this and where to start troubleshooting, thats why I'm bumping this topic. Also not sure what information is needed and where to look :/ 

Please advice.

Mike

----------

## PaulBredbury

Can use udev to turn off the touchpad when a mouse is plugged in (while xorg is running).

The command to turn the touchpad off is:

```
synclient TouchpadOff=1
```

To do this when xorg starts, here's a snippet for an xorg startup script:

```
lsusb | grep -qi mouse && synclient TouchpadOff=1
```

----------

## theluckymike

PaulBredbury thanks for pointing this out, but as I run synclient command it shows :

```
mike@sweet ~ $ synclient  -l

Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
```

Actually I found this line in https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics#Console_tools :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Touchpad detected as "PS/2 Generic Mouse" or "Logitech PS/2 mouse"
> 
> This is caused by a kernel bug which was fixed in kernel version 3.3. Wrongly detected touchpads cannot be configured with the Synaptic input driver. To fix this, simply install the AUR package psmouse-alps-driver. 
> ...

 

but as I guess this should not apply to me, because I have 3.10 kernel

```
mike@sweet ~ $ uname -a

Linux sweet 3.10.17-gentoo #4 SMP Thu Jan 2 22:48:49 CET 2014 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

----------

## PaulBredbury

Google your model of laptop, to see how other Linux users (with that model) get their touchpad configured.

As idle speculation, maybe your hardware needs a patch to xf86-input-synaptics.

----------

## theluckymike

ok my friend helped me with this - in my kernel was enabled PS2 mouse support. I disabled it and now touch-pad is not working. I assume that I will be able to fix rest fast. 

Thanks for ideas :)

----------

